# Temporary housing



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,
I go to UAE for 3 or 4 months a year for work and I always have a tough time finding decent rates for hotels. My next trip is coming up soon and I would like to try having a roomate instead. What are some good sources for finding western roomates?
Oh, i'm 25, American and I love American Football, basketball and traveling.
Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you tried dubizzle? They have a shared living section.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have you tried dubizzle? They have a shared living section.


Thanks Jynxgirl
Dubizzle? That an interesting name. Sounds like something Snoop Dogg would say. 
I'll check it out.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For shizzle my nizzle 

It prob is your best bet. 3 or 4 months isnt a long time, but you never know.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> For shizzle my nizzle
> 
> It prob is your best bet. 3 or 4 months isnt a long time, but you never know.


 Snopp fans are everywhere!
Yeah, I'll probably end up staying at the Shams in JBR again, but I would like to save a little money if possible. Maybe i'll get lucky and find something though. 
Does anyone know of any cheaper hotel apartments? I'm not picky, I'll probably be working 12 hours a day anyway. I just need a place to crash in my down time.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bulls_96 said:


> Snopp fans are everywhere!
> Yeah, I'll probably end up staying at the Shams in JBR again, but I would like to save a little money if possible. Maybe i'll get lucky and find something though.
> Does anyone know of any cheaper hotel apartments? I'm not picky, I'll probably be working 12 hours a day anyway. I just need a place to crash in my down time.


Well I found a decent place in the Marina. The Dusit. A little pricey, but it will do.
Now where are the basketball courts in Dubai?


----------



## tounzz (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Bulls,

In case you wish to make some saving on housing....In the area near the media city, there is a new hotel called "Grand Midwest hotel apartment". Try to look for it on the web.
It is also not far from the famous Gym chain in UAE "fitness first"..

On the other side of the highway, you can also find good rates in area called BARSHA. There are competitive rates in that area, so you can secure good deals.

Will you rent a car or use taxi?

Hope this helps.

Toni


----------

